# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Karacadağ Türkmenleri

## axuliuma

Karacadağ Türkmenleri.....................Tuncer GüLENSOY

Atlas dergisinin 154.sayısında (2006 Ocak ayı ), Faik Bulut imzasıyla ğKaracadağ Kürtleriğ adlı bir gezi yazısı yayımlandı. Bol resimli bu gezi notlarının arkasındaki bazı gerçekleri pek çoğumuz bilmediğimiz için, bu kıraç dağ başında yaşayan ğKürtlerğ için üzülür, ağıtlar düzebiliriz. Ama bu yöre insanlarının atalarının yüzlerce yıl önce bu yöreye göçüp yerleşen Oğuz boylarından olduğunu, yüzyıllar içinde Kürtleşerek Türkçeyi unuttuklarını öğrendiğiniz zaman da şaşırıp kalırsınız.
Evet, ne yazık ki Türk tarihinin Anadoluğdaki bin yıldan fazla süregelen uzantısı şaşırtıcı belge ve bilgilerle dolu.Yazı, pek çok insan için bilinmeyenleri anlattığından dolayı ilgi çekici ama bilimsel bir niteliği yok. Neden mi, çünkü yörenin yerleşim tarihi hakkında hiçbir belgeye dayanılmadan yalnız ğO şöyle dedi, bu böyle dediğ ile geçiştirilmiş. Halbuki, rahmetli Faruk Sümer Hocağnın ğOĞUZLAR- Türkmenler-ğ adlı büyük eseri; Osman Turan Hocağnın ğSelçuklular Tarihiğ, ğDoğu Anadolu Türk Devletleriğ, Cengiz Orhonlu Hocağnın ğAnadoluğda Türk Boylarının İskanığ, C. Cahenğin ğAnadoluğnun Türkleşmesiğ adlı eserleri okunup, yapılan gözlemlerle birleştirilseydi bu yazı daha bilimsel, daha kalıcı olurdu.

Araştırıcının yalnız gözlemlerine dayanarak verdiği bilgileri şöyle bir irdeleyecek olursak, pek çok gerçeğin Türkler ve Türklük adına atlanmış olduğu görülmektedir. Bu yazının en önemli özelliği yöre halkının Kürt değil, Türk kökenli olduğunu vurgulayan şu paragrafıdır (s. 104-105): ğü.Yöre aşiretinin başını Tırkanlar çeker. Derikten üıkrık köyüne kadar yayılmışlardır. üoğu mürit takımıdır. Bunları, beyaz poşularından tanımak mümkündür. Dördüncü Murat, Bağdat seferi sırasında Tırkanları buraya yerleştirmiştir. Kejan aşiretinin altı, yedi kolu var. Kıvrarlar, Hop köyünden gelmişler. Arap aşiretleri daha daha aşağıda yerleşiktir. Kırvarlar Zaza, Bucaklar üermik kökenlidir. Dağın kuzeydoğusu ve güneyi silme Kürttür.ğ Ayrıca (s. 112, 113), ğüıkrıklılar, Tırkan aşiretine mensup. Kökenleri konusunda farklı fikirler var. Bazıları Orta Asya Türkmenleri oldukları ve sonradan Kürtleştikleri görüşünde. Salih Işık gibi gençler ise dedelerinin anlatımına dayanarak söyle diyor: ğBiz Suriyeğden geldik. Kürtçe adımız Teyrikanğdı, sonradan Tırkanğa dönüştü. Türk olduğumuz iddiası bu isim benzerliğinden kaynaklanıyor.ğ Gerçeğin bilimsel yanı yukarıda belirttiğim gibi tarihi belgelere dayanmakta. Yöre halkının yaşlıları bu tarihi gerçekleri daha yakından bildikleri için, Kürtçe konuşsalar da kendilerinin Türk kökenli olduklarını iyi biliyorlar. Ama, ne yazık ki, biz gençlerimize bu tarihi gerçeği anlatamamış, öğretememişiz. şimdi, Tırkan ve Teyrekan sözcüklerine bir bakalım. ünce TüRK ve buradan türetilmiş TüRKüN sözcüklerini inceleyelim. Türk, bir kavim adı olup ilk defa Orhun/Köktürk yazıtlarında (anıtlarında/abidelerinde) geçmektedir. O günden bu güne kadar da tarih sahnesinden silinmemiştir. Araplar Türkçe TüRK sözcüğünü ETRüK biçimimde Arapçalaştırmışlar, TüRKüN biçimini de türetmişlerdir. Her ikisi de ğTüRKLERğ demektir. Anadolu kürmançisinde genellikle u/ü sesleri ığya dönüşür. Bu yüzden TüRKüN adı önce TEYREKAN sonra da TIRKANğa dönüşerek, yörede yaşan bir Türk aşiretine ad olmuştur. 

Bir de yörede yaşayan aşiretlerin saç+göz+yüz+burun+çene gibi antropolojik özelliklerine de bakmak gerekirse, bunların kesinlikle Kürt ırkından gelmedikleri, ne Barzaniğye, ne Talabaniğye, ne de Mehdi ve Leyla Zanağya, Sırrı Sakıkğa, ümit Fıratğa, Haşim Haşimiğye ü benzemedikleri görülür. Atlasğın 110.sayfasındaki sarı saçlı+mavi gözlü beyaz tenli çocuğun Kürt DNAğsından farklı olduğu görüldüğü halde, ğKaracadağ Kürtlerinin belirgin özelliklerinden biri de çocukların sarı saçlı, renkli gözlü olması. Dört yaşındaki Hazal da bunlardan biri.ğ diye yazılması, acaba bilimsel hangi gerçekleri değiştirebilir. Daha önceki yazılarımda belirttiğim gibi Avrupalıların Polovest (= sarışın) adını verdikleri Peçenek, Kuman ve Kıpçak Türklerinin sarışın, mavi ve yeşil gözlü olduklarını tarih kitapları yazmaktadır. Bugün Karadenizğin kuzeyindeki Türk kavimlerinden olan üuvaşların %90ğı sarışın ve mavi gözlü; Kırgızların Narın bölgesinde yaşayanlarının da aynı şekilde mavi gözlü, beyaz tenli oldukları bilinmektedir. Ayrıca, Kazan, Başkurt, Kırım, Nogay, üzbek, Türkmen Türklerinden pek çoğu mavi ve yeşil gözlü olup, sarışındır. Ama Kürtlerden sarışın ve renkli gözlü (= mavi) kimse YOKTUR. Varsa, mutlaka soyunda Türklük vardır. Sayfa 100-101ğde, çadırın içindeki iki erkek, beş kadın ve yirmi üç çocuğun (kız ve erkek) hiç birisinin Kürtlükle ilgisi yoktur. Bunlar Oğuz boylarından birisine mensup, ne yazık ki, ilgilenmediğimiz için zamanla Kürtleşmiş Türklerin torunlarıdır.

----------


## memoserif

Arkadaşım ben Siverekli ve bahsettiğin aşiretin bir üyesiyim.Türk kükenli olduğumuz doğrudur.Biz kafkas Türkmenleryiz.Köylerimizin ismi türkçedir örneğin karabahçe,çıkrık gibi.Siverek'teki bütün köylerin hem tükçe hem kürtçe ismi olmasına rağmen bizim köyler sadece türkçedir.Yazıda ne yazıkki kürtleşmişler deniliyor.''ne yazık ki' sözüne takıldım.Kürt olmak kötü bi şey mi ki ''ne yazık ki' denilmiş.

----------


## Ã?aka_Bey

> Arkadaşım ben Siverekli ve bahsettiğin aşiretin bir üyesiyim.Türk kükenli olduğumuz doğrudur.Biz kafkas Türkmenleryiz.Köylerimizin ismi türkçedir örneğin karabahçe,çıkrık gibi.Siverek'teki bütün köylerin hem tükçe hem kürtçe ismi olmasına rağmen bizim köyler sadece türkçedir.Yazıda ne yazıkki kürtleşmişler deniliyor.''ne yazık ki' sözüne takıldım.Kürt olmak kötü bi şey mi ki ''ne yazık ki' denilmiş.


 memoserif kardeşim,elbette Kürt olmak ne yazıkki demeyi gerektirmiyor ama sizin ki farklı.Siz kendi kökeniniz olan Türklükten,Kürtlüğü benimsediğiniz için '' Ne yazıkki'' denilmiştir.Aslına dönmeniz temennisiyle..

----------


## Gokturk

Kürtlük bir ulus ya da ırk olmadığı için, Kürtleşmek tabiri de aslında doğru değildir. üünkü Kürt dediğimiz kesim, Orta Asya'da kayın ağaçlarının olduğu bölgede yaşayan Türk ailelerine verilen bir addır. Kürt kelimesi , Bir-oy-bil devletinin dilinde ( Köktürkçe ) kaytın demektir. Bu ülkede Kürtleşen Türkler yerine; hainleşen Türkler dersek daha doğru olur. Kürt ailesinden olmak kötü bir şey değildir; tabiki Türk soyundan geldiğini biliyor ve ülkesini seviyorsa. Aksi durumda kardeşimiz olan kişi dahi düşmanımız sayılır.

----------

